# Help! Snail hidden in plants from petco, bad for my betta?



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought some aquatic plants from petco a while ago. I put them in the tank with my betta. The plants ended up dying, so I removed them all. Then, a few weeks later, I randomly see this little black dot on the walls of my tank. I look very closely, its a snail! I always wanted to get a snail for my tank. But I wasnt so sure of this snail... It may be poisonous or something? The snail is now a lot bigger then the little dot that it was. And lately, my betta has been hanging around the bottom of the tank more often than usual. Is the snail effecting my betta!?


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

I've tried researching online to see if I could find info about this exact snail breed. But I can't seem to find out what it is....


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Highly doubt it. Unexpected pet-store snails aren't harmful.


----------



## NerdOne (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you think I should keep the snail? I've heard that some snails over breed themselves quickly. Some even multiply without another mate. .
I dont wanna wake up, and I see a million snails covering the whole tank! lol.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Eh, those snails are pests. Totally harmless though. They will multiply like crazy if given the chance...


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If you dont mind killing it (do it quick and painlessly, crush it) then I suggest it, considering your worry. They really do multiply fast, no mate needed. Once gone, search for any others and look out for jelly-like sacs of eggs. Remove them promptly.

if you have a lot of little ones, put a peice of blanched cucumber in the tank for a few hours (keep it dark) and kill the snails on it. Theyll be drawn to it.


----------

